# Worthless Wood Knife



## MesquiteMan (Feb 6, 2009)

Here is one more knife made by my buddy.  It is a pretty cool knife and it is wearing a set of Agarita "Worthless Wood" scales made by me!


----------



## rdunn12 (Feb 6, 2009)

That is too cool!!!


----------



## Darley (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice knife I like it


----------



## USAFVET98 (Feb 7, 2009)

Beautiful work. Your friend is talented. My father and I collect custom knives. We have quite a few 1 of a kind pices from an old friend we met at a knife show and kept in touch with, Gil Hibben. We sent Gil a moose crown among other materials and he built us a beautiful bowie designed after the famous first blood knives only bigger. I will get some pictures and post tomorrow.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 7, 2009)

Your scales sure make a nice knife.


----------



## penhead (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice knife...scales are fantastic, though between the two you showed the cactus was just down right awesome..!!

I have a bit of a knife collection, but you are making me wanna try and make one...


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice, Curtis. I'd like to fiddle with knifemaking someday. After I master the 236 other things I have in line already...

Dale


----------



## VisExp (Feb 7, 2009)

That looks great Curtis.


----------



## Rcd567 (Feb 9, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 10, 2009)

We have a local artist, Bob Hardin, who makes knives... he does a lot of etch work on his blades... Bob is a very eccentric fellow, nearing 80, does not own and has not owned a vehicle in 40 years (according to him), and still walks the 10++ miles from Coker Creek into Tellico Plains.


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 11, 2009)

That is a great looking knife.


----------



## jyreene (Mar 12, 2009)

This just makes me all the more antsy in anticipation of some worthless wood.


----------



## Boomer (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice knife, does your friend sell the blades?  If so drop me a pm with prices or his contact number.  I would like to try to make myself a knife like that.  Nice piece.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 14, 2009)

Curtis!
your blanks would look good on anything :wink::biggrin:


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow, that is impressive. I want to try out knife making.


----------

